# Welches Prog ist am besten für Mixen?



## daeco (8. Mai 2003)

Hi leute,

wollt mal fragen mit welchen prog man am einfachsten mixen kann! Da ich viel Techno höre will ich mir Mixe auf Tape oder CD kopieren damit ich Musik im Auto hab! Mit welchem Prog geht dis am einfachsten? Habe mir von einem Bekannten Cool Edit ausgehliehen aber das ist irgendwie recht kompliziert und Tuts gibts auch keine


----------



## Whizzly (13. Mai 2003)

es gibt zb. Atomic DJ, ein recht gelungenes mixprogramm, bei dem du verschiedene lieder mischen kannst, effekte drüberlegen und so weiter, für deine zwecke wohl perfekt!

bis denn 
Whizzly


----------

